# The Release or The Sight?



## Bucksnort 33 (Mar 8, 2010)

What do you think is more important in archery, a good sight, or a good release? Why?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I think a good sight is most important. Because I could shoot with my fingers and be accurate with a good sight.
But if you had the worlds best release and a crappy sight, how good do you think you would be in a 5 spot tourney??

Jake


----------



## Bucksnort 33 (Mar 8, 2010)

I toatally agree with you, Jake, but my dad disagrees. He says, "What about the people who can shoot without sights?"

Bucksnort 33


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

a good release because good equipment can only hide flaws for so long. Many shooters have made it to the olympics without the best equipment. all you need is good form....yes good equipment helps to some extent but it doesnt make or break the shot.


Bucksnort 33 said:


> What do you think is more important in archery, a good sight, or a good release? Why?


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

I would have to say sight as well. I have shot with an El Cheapo release and did really well with the help of my Montana Black Gold sight. If i just had the old solid brass pins like from the 80's, i bet i wouldnt be shooting that great


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

i think a good release is more important!!! it totally makes a difference. think about it guys: do you think will shoot just as good with a crappy sight? and a high quality release? or a good sight and a crappy release? 

i think option 1.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

oh wait were u talking the release as in form wise or the physical release its self?? but either way the release is still more important


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Bucksnort 33 said:


> I toatally agree with you, Jake, but my dad disagrees. He says, "What about the people who can shoot without sights?"
> 
> Bucksnort 33


I guess that's true to some extent.

Jake


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

im totally with ya on that one!!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

hoytarcherygal said:


> oh wait were u talking the release as in form wise or the physical release its self?? but either way the release is still more important


 im totaly with ya!!


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

especailly form wise...good equipment doesnt make up for bad form


12-RING SHOOTER said:


> im totaly with ya!!


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Hoytarcherygal is right. If you don't have good form, it doesn't matter what equipment you are shooting; you are going to suck. So, that is most important. 

But, of the two, I would rather have my good release and a crappy sight than the other way around. Your release is the only thing that touches the bow at the back end (I'm not talking about anchoring). If that is not consistent, the bow will not shoot the same and your groups will be all over the place. Moreover, if it does not fit your hand - if it feels too chunky for you, if it is too big, if it rubs your knuckles wrong, etc. - you are not going to hold it right, and you are not going to be confident in it. Again, you will not shoot it well, and that sucks. 

On the other hand, I value the importance of a quality site. I spent over $500 on my sight set-up because I want/need a good one. HOWEVER, you can live with a site bar and a non-adjustable metal pin. It sucks to not be able to adjust things, but as long as it is not moving between shots where you don't want it to, you can put the pin where you need it to in order to get the shot. Like I said, I don't want to, but it can be dealt with. I would choose the release any day.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah, I've owned (and own) good releases and they really do make life easier, and I'm sure a good sight would also. I was going to buy a Sword sight this weekend (awesome sight, and they're priced decently also), but when my dad heard that I was going to spend a little over $100 he freaked out and told me I need to save my money! He's not into archery yet, so I guess he doesn't understand. 

I guess I'll just have to do with me cheap $20 TruGlo for a while longer.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Well, thanks for all your ideas. I believe it is important to have a pretty decent release AND a pretty decent sight. If you were new to archery and had a not so good sight but an amazing release, you probly wouldnt shoot very well. But if you had a not so good release and a amazing sight, you still wouldnt shoot well.


----------



## Bucksnort 33 (Mar 8, 2010)

dhom said:


> Well, thanks for all your ideas. I believe it is important to have a pretty decent release AND a pretty decent sight. If you were new to archery and had a not so good sight but an amazing release, you probly wouldnt shoot very well. But if you had a not so good release and a amazing sight, you still wouldnt shoot well.


 Sorry I was on my dads.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I can shoot alright with my cheap sight, but I'm sure I could do better with a good one.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm with Adam... a bad release will cost you alot more that a bad sight


----------



## kturn52 (Dec 3, 2010)

guys: i believe we are going about this the entirely wrong way. if we are talking about getting one REALLY good sight and a REALLY crappy release then that definatley wouldnt be the way to do it. you could get a 36 dollar tru glo sight and a 35 dollar tru fire release and be set up nicely. any sight is just as accurate as another once it is tuned correctly. the release (as long is it is of a certain level of quality) is the same way. once you get up to a certain level of durability and functionality with these items then you cant really go wrong. unless of course you are taking part in some form of a high class tourney or somthing like that,it doesnt take a 90 dollar tru ball or a 150 dollar spott hog sight to get the job done.


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

I agree with you kturn52. 
the price isn't what matters if you can get a good sight or release for $50 or $450 as long as they are a good quality. but in my opinion I think it would be better to have a good sight and a better release than a good release and a better sight. because if the release doesn't function properly or if it's to heavy or to light or whatever that can affect your shooting and either give you target panic or something. it's better if you can get the shot off well than have super excellent sight because I mean really, having easy adjustability is just a perk. you could get away with an inexpensive sight as long as it's not moving on it's own or falling apart, as long as you have a pin, it can work.
I personally have both, sight and release, that are excellent quality lol I paid a pretty penny for both too lol and I would hate to have to sacrifice either of them but that's just because I'm blessed/spoiled (however you want to look at it  (personally I say blessed but my friend would say spoiled lol))


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

huntergal111 said:


> I agree with you kturn52.
> the price isn't what matters if you can get a good sight or release for $50 or $450 as long as they are a good quality. but in my opinion I think it would be better to have a good sight and a better release than a good release and a better sight. because if the release doesn't function properly or if it's to heavy or to light or whatever that can affect your shooting and either give you target panic or something. it's better if you can get the shot off well than have super excellent sight because I mean really, having easy adjustability is just a perk. you could get away with an inexpensive sight as long as it's not moving on it's own or falling apart, as long as you have a pin, it can work.
> I personally have both, sight and release, that are excellent quality lol I paid a pretty penny for both too lol and I would hate to have to sacrifice either of them but that's just because I'm blessed/spoiled (however you want to look at it  (personally I say blessed but my friend would say spoiled lol))


Exactly what I was saying.


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

Sighting In said:


> Exactly what I was saying.


then I agree with you too!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i think a good sight, if i fiddle with a release of any price/quality for 15 minutes i can figure out how to use it and use it good.


----------



## Bucksnort 33 (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm sort of starting to have a different opinion on this thing. I think it is good to have a decent one of both. I'm not saying like a really good release and a really good sight, just an ok one of both.:teeth:


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

good release, lets say for example if youve got target panic a sight isnt going to do nothing for you if you cant hit it to begin with, so my opinon is the sight isnt going to make the shot for you so i would go with a good release first


----------



## busdriver51 (Jan 21, 2009)

Good release, I can shoot just about any sight, but I like my release (scott sabertooth).


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

a good release, as in not the release aid its self but how you release it I guess to say, that you don't anticipate the shot in any way, and if that's good then you can go and get a good sight lol!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I got a question? when you say "good" sight and "good" release what are you thinking for price? I'll agree that you don't need a 200$ release and a $300 sight.. but a 35$ release isn't on the same playing field as a 200$ release, unless you are talking about a hinge. I got one from the 80's that will punch x's and will shoot 300's all day and i have 3 from the past couple years that will do the same thing, including a 40$ tru tension.

as for the sight, any sight will work as long as it holds a zero.. I'm not saying you need to drop $300 on a sight, cause that is alot of cash and most shooters don't have that much cash lyin around to drop on a sight. I shoot for axcel and i won't shoot a different sight for hunting or target(i have shot surelocs, spothoggs, hha's , vipers, elites, truglo... and cobras)...

jb weld and toothpicks will work for a sight if you make it solid, just sayin


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

+1, and ya once you want a good sight, I went to the Axcel and it's now my favorite sight brand, I have the .010 7 pin Armortech HD on my Z7 and when I set my Monster up for hutnign later in the year I am probably going to put another 7 pin armortech on it, maybe not the hd, probably a 7 pin w/ the .019 pins and just an armortech to save a little money.


N7709K said:


> I got a question? when you say "good" sight and "good" release what are you thinking for price? I'll agree that you don't need a 200$ release and a $300 sight.. but a 35$ release isn't on the same playing field as a 200$ release, unless you are talking about a hinge. I got one from the 80's that will punch x's and will shoot 300's all day and i have 3 from the past couple years that will do the same thing, including a 40$ tru tension.
> 
> as for the sight, any sight will work as long as it holds a zero.. I'm not saying you need to drop $300 on a sight, cause that is alot of cash and most shooters don't have that much cash lyin around to drop on a sight. I shoot for axcel and i won't shoot a different sight for hunting or target(i have shot surelocs, spothoggs, hha's , vipers, elites, truglo... and cobras)...
> 
> jb weld and toothpicks will work for a sight if you make it solid, just sayin


----------



## littledog (Nov 5, 2009)

I would say the releases is the most important. You need a good release you can shoot well and learn your form. There is no sight in the world that can make your form get better.Once you have bad form and bad habits there is no sight that will fix that. Yes, your sight can keep you from being very precise on shots and it can move and make you shoot like crap but you can always get a better sight once you got your form down to sight it in well with. Then you will shoot great and it will improve your confidence by a lot.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

very well said


littledog said:


> I would say the releases is the most important. You need a good release you can shoot well and learn your form. There is no sight in the world that can make your form get better.Once you have bad form and bad habits there is no sight that will fix that. Yes, your sight can keep you from being very precise on shots and it can move and make you shoot like crap but you can always get a better sight once you got your form down to sight it in well with. Then you will shoot great and it will improve your confidence by a lot.


----------

